# The BBC/British comedy appreciation thread.



## Daemoniac (Mar 18, 2009)

Figured there needed to be a thread for all those classic British/BBC comedies and comedians around. For the likes of Porridge, Monty Python, Red Dwarf, Fawlty Towers, Dave Allen, and so on and so forth 

"No Smoking" segment from a 1984 show 


On Religion 


On the English Language:


Imean, yeah, it'skind of dated, but shit is it still funny (to me at the very least )


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 18, 2009)

Classics 

There's such a huge list of programs I used to enjoy from my youth - Porridge, The Goodies, Monty Python, The Two Ronnies, Open all Hours, Red Dwarf....not to mention the traditionally kitsche antics of Bill Emery, Bennie Hill, the "Carry on" films...


----------



## errnestoo (Mar 18, 2009)

You've gotta include "Yes, Minister" in all that!!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 18, 2009)

THE YOUNG ONES!!! I just remembered the fucking _Young Ones_!!! Holy shit i wish i owned that 

EDIT: YES! and Yes Minister  God i love BBC comedy


----------



## ross25 (Mar 18, 2009)

youve gotta love all the new ones aswell though!

The IT Crowd
Snuff Box
Top Gear
Mighty Boosh
Still Game


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 18, 2009)

Top Gear isn't comedy...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 18, 2009)

The Young Ones!! I remember watching that round a friends house and being utterly reduced to tears by the simple use of the word "bastard". Man, it was great being 12.......


----------



## ross25 (Mar 18, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Top Gear isn't comedy...


 

i know its not a comedy... but you try and watch it without laughing

its fukin hillarious!!


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 18, 2009)

Monty Python is pretty much the reason for my sense of humour. My dad introduced me to it, and then I got more obsessed than he did with it 

Also, QI is stunning, Stephen Fry is a god among men. Blackadder is one of the best series ever made.

Most of the shows said in this thread are hilarious too, although I find Mighty Boosh a bit overrated to be honest, it just seems to be random for randoms sake sometimes. There are some great moments in it, but it can be a bit OTT to get to the laughs sometimes (and this is coming from someone who watches the fish slapping sketch by Python over and over)


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 18, 2009)

Blackadder is indeed one of the best ever - its one of the few things I have on DVD that I would never part with


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 18, 2009)

Does anyone else watch 'Black Books'?


----------



## hairychris (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm one of those people who's glad that the BBC aren't commercial, and hopes it stays that way. The stuff of legend is not necessarily commercially viable (at first).

Lots of good stuff mentioned, although The Mighty Boosh makes me want to self-lobotomize.


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 18, 2009)

hairychris said:


> I'm one of those people who's glad that the BBC aren't commercial, and hopes it stays that way. The stuff of legend is not necessarily commercially viable (at first).
> 
> Lots of good stuff mentioned, although The Mighty Boosh makes me want to self-lobotomize.



I recomend you watch Boosh on the 1st season as it's the only time it was ever good back then it had a structure (it was based around Howard and Vince working in a zoo and the weird shit that would happen there each day) the other two seasons are crap cause its just a chain of random directionless bollocks made for girls to swoon over Vince and mock Howard.

As for Dave Allen that guy just doesn't get enough credit and the fact that he's dead and Chris Rock lives is proof there is no god.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 18, 2009)

The Young Ones was damn legendary 

Not Going Out with Lee Mack is pretty awesome too.


----------



## Uber Mega (Mar 18, 2009)

This thread isn't complete without these gems:










And one of my all time favorite comedy scenes  :








Demoniac said:


> Top Gear isn't comedy...



Top Gear pretty much IS a comedy nowadays, maybe once upon a time it was a car review show...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 18, 2009)

Uber Mega said:


> Top Gear pretty much IS a comedy nowadays, maybe once upon a time it was a car review show...



''This week, I'm going to drive to the moon in this TVR Speed 12, and James and Hammond are going race me with a raft made of dolphins''

It does get that ridiculous lol


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 18, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> ''This week, I'm going to drive to the moon in this TVR Speed 12, and James and Hammond are going race me with a raft made of dolphins''
> 
> It does get that ridiculous lol



I fail to see a problem with this


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm not sure if this one has been posted or not but this thread wouldn't be complete without this gem:


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 19, 2009)

stuh84 said:


> Monty Python is pretty much the reason for my sense of humour. My dad introduced me to it, and then I got more obsessed than he did with it
> 
> Also, QI is stunning, Stephen Fry is a god among men. Blackadder is one of the best series ever made.
> 
> Most of the shows said in this thread are hilarious too, although I find Mighty Boosh a bit overrated to be honest, it just seems to be random for randoms sake sometimes. There are some great moments in it, but it can be a bit OTT to get to the laughs sometimes (and this is coming from someone who watches the fish slapping sketch by Python over and over)



The Python movies are awesome as, but i find they lose quite a bit of their flair after the first watching (with th exception of "The Life Of Brian).. Blasphemous though it may sound 



distressed_romeo said:


> Does anyone else watch 'Black Books'?



I DO I DO!!!! Dylan Moran is one of the fucking funniest men on the planet, i swear to god. Awesome show.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Mar 19, 2009)

Snuff Box is very nearly my favourite comedy show, EVER. Goddamn I wish they'd make more than just the 6 episodes.

Black Books is good stuff, and not just for Dylan Moran, but for Bill Bailey. Everyone posting in this thread has to watch Bill Bailey's live stand up shows. "Part Troll" is a good one.

I know it's Irish, but Father Ted is a classic comedy show, and I can't believe more people aren't into it. Snuff Box comes 2nd only to this show in my favourites list. It's just amazing. Ardal O'Hanlon is gold. I own all seasons on dvd, and somehow it's still not enough.

Oh, and also Monty Python's Flying Circus in my mind is better than the more famous feature length productions..........."Lemon curry?" (Watched that episode tonight)


----------



## Vegetta (Mar 20, 2009)

I love The IT crowd and League of Gentlemen


----------



## -Nolly- (Mar 20, 2009)

Coupling is a show that needs far more attention:



Pretty much every episode is up on youtube too


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 20, 2009)

TheSixthWheel said:


> Black Books is good stuff, and not just for Dylan Moran, but for Bill Bailey. Everyone posting in this thread has to watch Bill Bailey's live stand up shows. "Part Troll" is a good one.
> 
> I know it's Irish, but Father Ted is a classic comedy show, and I can't believe more people aren't into it. Snuff Box comes 2nd only to this show in my favourites list. It's just amazing. Ardal O'Hanlon is gold. I own all seasons on dvd, and somehow it's still not enough.
> 
> Oh, and also Monty Python's Flying Circus in my mind is better than the more famous feature length productions..........."Lemon curry?" (Watched that episode tonight)



I own all Bill's stand up, amazing stuff, my joint favourite standup alongside Eddie Izzard 

I also own the Father Ted Box Set, enjoy everything about ted.

Finally, I love the movies loads, but there are some moments in flying circus that have me crying with laughter, glad I own them all too


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Mar 20, 2009)

The abscence of Peep Show, Darkplace & Jam concerns me gravely.


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 20, 2009)

Dr. Von Goosewing said:


> The abscence of Peep Show, Darkplace & Jam concerns me gravely.



JAAAAAAAAAAAAM! awesome show not for everyone though as it's a bit dark at times (for example the abortion clinic sketch) I'd have to throw in The Day Today and Brass Eye too.

It's not a legit comedy show but I dig Charlie Brooker's screenwipe too as the way he mercilessly rips apart TV has me in stitches plus the guy talks a lot of sense and most of what he says is actually very true anyway.


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 21, 2009)

Brass Eye is one of my favourite shows ever, cant believe I forgot.....


----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank got for bittorrents.... 

I don't even know where to begin with the UK comedies. I'm pretty sure that we like more UK comedies than North American ones . It's just a little disappointing in a way that most of the series are only 6-8 episodes per season but at the same time it's good because then the writers can use their best material and not have 'throwaway' episodes where it seems like they only made the show because they had to not because the writing was that good.

Here's the DVD box sets we own...

Red Dwarf (complete series)
Black Adder (complete series)
The Young Ones (complete series)
Bottom (complete series)
The Office (season 1)
Monty Python (complete series and movies)

others on tape or hard drive

Little Britain - the new HBO version is not half bad
Father Ted 
The IT Crowd
QI
Fawlty Towers
The New Statesman (Rik Mayall)
The Comic Strip (Bad News episodes in particular)

Also, as a kid I remember really liking The Two Ronnies, Allo Allo, Spitting Image (I wish they'd do a full series dvd set of that one) and of course, Benny Hill. 

There may even be a few more but I can't think of 'em right now...


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## TheSixthWheel (Mar 21, 2009)

Vegetta said:


> I love The IT crowd and League of Gentlemen



Holy crap, I can't believe I forgot about The League of Gentlemen, that show contains some seriously great acting and dark as hell comedy. Some really poignant moments. That show is genius.


----------



## auxioluck (Mar 23, 2009)

Little Britain FTW!! I love that show!

Monty Python of course too. 

On a non-comedic note, I also love Bargain Hunters and Dragon's Den.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 27, 2009)

I can't believe i forgot about The League of Gentlemen  One of the most awesome, but slightly disturbing, shows ever.


----------

